# Noch ein paar Gedankenblitze von Fußballern, Trainern und Reportern



## krawutz (23 Feb. 2013)

*Wer hinten so offen ist, der kann nicht ganz dicht sein !*

Werner Hansch


*Sie sollten das Spiel nicht zu früh abschalten. Es kann noch schlimmer werden.*

Heribert Fassbender


*Da geht er, ein großer Spieler. Ein Mann wie Steffi Graf !*

Jörg Dahlmann zum Abschied von Lothar Matthäus


*Wenn ich nicht will, lauf ich im Spiel nicht mehr als einen Kilometer - und da ist der Weg von und zu der Kabine schon drin.*

Mario Basler


*Die jungen Leute sprechen schon gut hochdeutsch. Die älteren sprechen oft so sehr bayerisch, dass ich sie nicht verstehe. Ich nicke dann einfach.*

Michael Ballack


*Wenn man hinten so offen ist, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man ein Ding reinbekommt.*

Paul Breitner



*Der Trainer hat gesagt, wir sollten uns am Gegner festbeißen.
Das habe ich versucht, zu beherzigen.*

Oliver Kahn


*Ich hoffe, dass dieses Spiel nicht mein einziges Debüt bleibt.*

Sebastian Deisler


*Wenn man ein 0:2 kassiert, dann ist ein 1:1 nicht mehr möglich.*

Aleksandar Ristic


*Das größte Problem beim Fußball sind die Spieler. 
Wenn wir die abschaffen könnten, wäre alles gut.*

Helmut Schulte


*Heute hatten wir Scheiße anne Füße !*

Hermann Gerland


*Einige müssen ihre Bauchmuskeln trainieren, obwohl sie nicht mal wissen, was das ist. Wenn wir die trainieren, kommen sie am nächsten Tag an und meinen, sie haben was mit dem Blinddarm.*

Willi Reimann


*Am Spielstand wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern, es sei denn es schießt einer ein Tor.*

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## dörty (23 Feb. 2013)

Da geht er, ein großer Spieler. Ein Mann wie Steffi Graf !


happy010
Sehr gut.:thx:


----------



## Jow (23 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die super Fußballweisheiten!


----------



## comatron (23 Feb. 2013)

Das einzige Mal, dass Oli auf den Trainer gehört hat.


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2013)

danke fürs posten


----------



## stfn24 (1 März 2013)

In der Pause (wo es bereits 5:0 für Spanien stand) antwortete er (Anton Pfeffer) beim Interview mit dem ORF auf die Frage "....was in der zweiten Hälfte noch möglich sei?": "hoch wer mas nimma gwinnen" (standarddeutsch: "Hoch gewinnen werden wir es nicht mehr").


----------



## FlerIstBoss (14 März 2013)

Olis Spruch war geil  aber bei "Ein Mann wie Steffi Graf" musste ich auch richtig lachen


----------



## SteveOu (22 März 2013)

:thx: immer wieder nett zu lesen


----------

